# Lack of Bluetooth



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I love my little Fire (The Great Gazoo). I've installed almost all the apps I have on my phone, I'm using Go Launcher when I want a standard Android interface, I've set shortcuts to my favorite sites, etc. Plus, there is only one app that I really want that is not available (SiriusXM radio) and I think I can live without it and just use my phone for that. But I keep coming back to the lack of bluetooth and it is _driving me crazy!_ I'm not sure I'm going to be able to get beyond that.

I want to keep him, but I think he might be going back. And then I think, well, the Fire is only $199 and the tablet that I would be replacing it with is $299 so in essence, I'd be paying $100 for the addition of the Google appstore and bluetooth. I have no idea what to do.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess the question is. . . .what do you want to use bluetooth for?


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I guess the question is. . . .what do you want to use bluetooth for?


I wouldn't mind bluetooth on the Fire. I would use it for bluetooth stereo headphones as I prefer them to wired headphones. I know I could use an adapter, but it's not big enough deal for me to bother. It would be a nice to have feature.


----------



## tnt (Aug 17, 2010)

If I could add one thing to my Fire, it would be Bluetooth.  I subscribe to Rhapsody, which provides access to millions of tracks of music for just a few bucks a month.  Combined with a nice bluetooth-capable speaker system (I have a SoundFreaq) both I and visitors to my apartment could listen to almost anything they want to hear at good sound quality.  (It works nicely with my iPod touch, but I'd still like to have the capability on the Fire.)


----------



## FSkornia (Feb 22, 2009)

Bluetooth would also allow the use of an external keyboard, which would be absolutely incredible.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I would have liked bluetooth capability as well, but with my iPhone and iPad having it, it's not a deal-breaker on the Fire.

Before the Fire came out, I read somewhere that it was an ideal interface for the Amazon Store; when I think of it like that, with a few extra perks thrown in, I'm pretty satisfied with it. 

I don't know anything about other tablets, besides the iPad, so I don't have advice, but I'd be interested in what you decide to do, Jesslyn.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

FSkornia said:


> Bluetooth would also allow the use of an external keyboard, which would be absolutely incredible.


I was disappointed when my Fire arrived and it didn't have Bluetooth because I, too, want to use it with an external keyboard -- badly. It would be nice if I could use my Bluetooth headset, too. On another site I read that in the developer specs, the Fire does have a Bluetooth chip -- opening up the possibility of a developer writing an app to use it in the future. This is the only reason I haven't returned my Fire. If I learn it won't be happening, I will probably give my Fire to my son (college student) who doesn't mind typing in miniature. I really want to be able to use it for writing :/


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I have had 2 android smartphones with bluetooth & neither one of them will connect to a bluetooth keyboard. 
I have a bluetooth transmitter I bought a while ago to go with an mp3 player that didn't have bluetooth compatibility; it works great to plug into the Fire & then I can be separate from my Fire to listen to music or videos.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It was pretty clear from the first that the Fire wouldn't have bluetooth. . . .at least it seemed so to me.  So I feel like I knew that going in.  It sounds like some people are expressing surprise that it doesn't have it.   Or maybe simply making an observation. 

Interesting that there appears to be a 'chip' already present, though. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think most people who have commented about lack of Bluetooth are surprised; just that, as they get to use the device and learn how they like using it, are discovering that having a bluetooth feature would make the Fire even better! 

I have a bluetooth keyboard, but don't think I would use it much with the Fire unless my iPad died. Internet and email, the times I use my keyboard, will mostly only be done on the Fire in mobile situations where a keyboard wouldn't work anyway. And the bluetooth headset is easily gotten around with a bluetooth adapter for the headphone jack. Which I have.  So I'm happy.

It is interesting that a bluetooth chip has been found. Here's a link to an article discussing it:
http://www.theverge.com/2011/11/16/2565949/kindle-fire-root-teardown-source-code

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And the bluetooth headset is easily gotten around with a bluetooth adapter for the headphone jack. Which I have.  So I'm happy.
> 
> Betsy


I would like to see (hear?) how that works. . .my son has a not great opinion of them. . . but, then he uses sound engineer quality head sets so any thing less is bound to be inferior.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I would like to see (hear?) how that works. . .my son has a not great opinion of them. . . but, then he uses sound engineer quality head sets so any thing less is bound to be inferior.


I'll bring them on Wednesday whenever and wherever we meet.  I'm not picky as far as headphones/earbuds/speakers. Our friend from San Diego, whose chairs are set up in his music room to optimize the sound experience, is horrified by my itty-bitty speaker that I plug our Sirius and iPods into.  Though he's too polite to actually say so.

For me, basically, if I can make out what they're saying/singing I'm happy.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll bring them on Wednesday whenever and wherever we meet.  I'm not picky as far as headphones/earbuds/speakers.


For those of us who will not meet here, there or anywhere can you tell us what adapter you have? I use BT headphones while walking with iphone and love them. No stupid cords to get tangled and yank earphones off along with half the ear.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a thread with a discussion...I'll find it.



EDIT: Ok, found it. Short answer is I have a set of paired headphones and adapter that I bought from Radio Shack on sale last year and can't find online anywhere, or I'd post a link. However, this thread has the discussion and several adapters linked:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,92316.msg1440810.html#msg1440810

Betsy


----------

